# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Custos mensais

## Ricardo Lacerda

Para ajudar a comunidade a ter uma ideia de quanto se pode gastar em média para manter um aquário de recife ....
Nele podem englobar custos de electricidade, compra de novos habitantes, água, sal, lâmpadas, etc....

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos 

Eu votei entre os 80 e os 100

20 Sal
30 Electricidade
30 Alimentação (Variada) Suplementos, Agua OI ........Etc

----------


## Eduardo Mata

votei 25,40,não faco idea a electrecidade que gasto,e a agua é natura!por isso a minha votação é sobre alimento,recargas de testes,e pouco mais,visto que tenho QUASE tudo(investimento inicial!)  :Admirado:

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Ainda não sei nem votei!!!

Como sabem sou novato... Agora *Júlio* onde compras o teu sal??? (_20 qtos Kg??_)

Pode ser que mais tarde passe por aqui p'ra dar o valor médio das minhas futuras despesas!!!

Abraços,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Miguel


Como sabes cada aquario é um aquario, e o meu está com um ano de maturação, por isso as minhas trocas de agua rodam os 45 em 45 dias.

Normalmente uso o sal da RED SEA, e compro sempre embalagens de 25Kg.

----------


## Luis Simão

> Olá a todos 
> 
> ....
> 
> 30 Electricidade
> ....


Este valor, quase que aposto (aposto mesmo  :SbSourire:  ) que é muito mais elevado (mesmo que tenhas contador bi-horário).

É pena mas é a realidade.

----------


## Nuno Costa Lobo

30 gasto eu e não tenho o equipamento do Júlio... Claro que estamos a falar do total... Mas como quase nunca estou em casa e tenho a água e aquecimento a gaz natural... 
Eu votei entre 80 a 100 euros, mas eu ainda faço muitas aquisições (peixes, corais, equipamento)...

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

ola 
atendendo a todos os custos com o aqua votei entre os 80 e 100 Euros
abraço 
oliveira

----------


## Duarte Alves

Eu como estou a começar votei em mais de 150 :Admirado:

----------


## Jorge Neves

O meu gasto c/um àqua de 650l e um nano de 50l+refúgio de 20l,gasto mensalmente (s/contador bi-horário),entre 80 a 90 mensalmente.

----------


## Walter Homero

olá, eu vou pensar que com algumas novas aquisições e variando na alimentação ronda os 100 euros sem o gasoleo para ir buscar água para tpas, e este já subiu outra vez.  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Há tempos fiz uns cálculos da sustentabilidade do meu nano e em consumo eléctrico deu um valor de cerca de 60 euros / ano, ou seja, 5 euros mensais.  :Vitoria:  

Tenho um daqueles contadores de consumo em tempo real e normalmente está na volta dos 60W, ou seja, o aquário gasta tanto como uma lâmpada de 60W ligada 8 horas por dia + uma lâmpada de uns 15W ligada 24 horas  :SbSourire2:  

No inverno é que gasta um pouco mais com o consumo variável do termostato de 75W...  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos votei 40 / 60
Sei ao certo todos os meses quanto gasto de luz porque tenho um contador no aquario e como dou a contagem online á edp do contador geral aproveito e vejo tambem o contador do aquario e em media gasta 22 +sal +agua +comida, etc.

----------

